# Inforwars.com Claims Ground Invasion of Libya Imminent.



## DA SWO (Jun 21, 2011)

Is infowars a reliable website?  I ask because I really don't see POTUS being stupid, and a ground invasion of Libya with US forces would doom his 2nd term chances.

http://www.infowars.com/huge-marine-drill-confirms-ground-invasion-of-libya/

On Sunday, CNN reportedon a huge Marine war exercise dubbed Exercise Mailed Fist.
“The exercise is designed to test the capability of every type of Marine Corps aircraft, including MV-22 Ospreys and F/A 18 Hornets, as well as some Navy ships and Air Force planes,” CNN reported.
The exercise will encompass a large area on the U.S. East Coast – from Quantico Marine Base in northern Virginia to the Navy’s Pinecastle Bombing Range in Florida. Most of the exercise activity will occur above North and South Carolina.
The drill begins today and ends on Friday.
Thousands of Marines will take part. According to CNN, it will be biggest drill of its kind ever held on the East Coast.
“Exercise Mailed Fist is the first exercise of its specific kind and the largest 2nd Marine Aircraft Wing exercise conducted in recent history,” Staff Sgt. Roman J. Yurek, Marine Corps spokesman, told CNN. “In the past, 2nd Marine Aircraft Wing units had to deploy to the West Coast to conduct this type of training.”
It appears the Pentagon has released information about the exercise exclusively to CNN. A Google News Search produces scant results on Exercise Mailed Fist.
CNN is a notorious focal point for Pentagon psyops. In 2000, the Pentagon confirmed that psyops personnel, soldiers and officers, have worked in the CNN headquarters in Atlanta. In February of that year, Dutch journalist, Abe de Vries, reported on the presence of U.S. Army personnel at CNN for the Dutch daily newspaper Trouw.
Obama will visit Fort Drum in New York on Thursday. It is speculated he will announce a decision on drawing down U.S. forces in Afghanistan, but the visit may also be related to a plan to send ground troops into Libya.
The huge military exercise comes at a critical time. As we reported last week, the United States is in the preparatory stages of a ground invasion of Libya and a campaign against Syria.
“Infowars.com has received alarming reports from within the ranks of military stationed at Ft. Hood, Texas confirming plans to initiate a full-scale U.S.-led ground invasion in Libya and deploy troops by October,” Aaron Dykes reported on June 15.
Moreover, the source stated that additional Special Forces will be sent to Libya in July, with the 1st Calvary Division (heavy armor) and III Corps deploying in late October and early November. Initial numbers are estimated at 12,000 active forces and another 15,000 in support, totaling nearly 30,000 troops.
Other calls to the Alex Jones Show from military personnel confirmed the reports.


----------



## AWP (Jun 21, 2011)

I don't know if this is the most awesome news I've heard in a long time (goodbye second term) or the worst (not one single American needs to die in Libya).

One a side note:
Obama to US troops: You are not going to Afghanistan.
US Troops: YAY!
Obama: LOLLZ, you're going to Libya.
US Troops: Dude, WTF?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 21, 2011)

I kind of doubt that 1st CAV is going to deploy to Libya for a massive ground campaign without its Division HQ that is currently being deployed to Afghanistan. However, I would not mind getting down with a maneuver war as a member of 1st CAV. Even though I am totally against the war in Libya and my broke dick self needs to find a desk job somewhere. I wonder if this would be part of the GWOT, or if I could actually get a star on my CIB for shooting some Libyan’s? lol


----------



## QC (Jun 21, 2011)

Well as NATO has now come out of the closet, I guess the US gets a gurnsey. As part of the GWOT? I don't think so.


----------



## pardus (Jun 22, 2011)

SOWT said:


> Is infowars a reliable website?



Here is mr infowars...

Alex Jones


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 22, 2011)

Alex Jones is a total tard IMO, he showed up at a peaceful Texas (pro gun) rally in Austin and tried to turn the thing into riot. Not a reliable source at all, and I would not doubt that he made the shit up to more or less stir the pot.

Like I said 1CD (HQ) is on their way to the stan, they already have advanced party boots on ground. Not only that 2 BCT’s just got back from OIF and 1 BCT is just going into OIF. That would not be the case if they were preparing for an invasion, not even getting into the equipment needing to be staged, pre-invasion plans and logistics needing to be in place, and the many-many more things that would need to happen in order for a massive Armor division to push into Libya. Congress will not allow it to happen, the US Army will fall apart if forced to maintain OIF-OEF and then rotate another 10k+ troops in and out of Libya.

I would say that SOF and maybe some Marines will get on the ground, but I really doubt it would be in great numbers (like 12,000).


----------



## pardus (Jun 22, 2011)

Agreed JAB.
Also with Obama about to announce his A'stan withdrawals, why the fuck would he turn around and do this?
Like SOWT said, it would kill any chance of a 2nd term.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 22, 2011)

pardus said:


> Here is mr infowars...
> 
> Alex Jones


Thanks, hadn't heard of them.  Find it interesting that he quotes his own radio show at the end, and does it in a manner that makes it sound like an outside source.  I will file infowars along with the Star as far as quality goes.


----------



## dknob (Jul 1, 2011)

JAB said:


> I kind of doubt that 1st CAV is going to deploy to Libya for a massive ground campaign without its Division HQ that is currently being deployed to Afghanistan. However, I would not mind getting down with a maneuver war as a member of 1st CAV. Even though I am totally against the war in Libya and my broke dick self needs to find a desk job somewhere. I wonder if this would be part of the GWOT, or if I could actually get a star on my CIB for shooting some Libyan’s? lol



In my opinion you should get a star on your CIB for Iraq (if you've been to both theatres).
I dont consider OIF as part of the GWOT. Now if you have been an OEF slut (i.e. Afghanistan, Philippines, Djibouti, etc) - still counts as one conflict in different theatres.


----------

